# Twin? Triplets? Ultrasound confusion



## jkrtb

I just posted this in first trimester but I thought I might get more responses in this area.

I am 6 weeks 3 days right now. We took 50 mg Clomid to become pregnant. At five weeks exactly we went for our first ultrasound. The tech asked us 3 times what kind of fertility drugs we'd been taking, and she found what she thought were two gestational sacs. She did both an abdominal and a vaginal scan. She said she wasn't 100% sure since it's so early and you're not able to actually see the baby inside at that point, only the sac. She measured them both as if they were babies, and then proceeded to tell us, "there may be more that I just can't see right now." She wasn't laughing when she said that either. (She never turned the screen so I could see, but my husband said the two sacs looked exactly the same, and he said she spent a lot of time hovered over a third spot that was lighter than the other two) We didn't get a picture to take with us either, and we had to wait 3 days until our doctor's appt to get more info! At the appt my doctor didn't even bring up the ultrasound, I had to ask her about it. She said "the baby is measuring just fine." No mention of other possible babies. I told her what the tech said and she said, "it looks like there was also a small cyst or maybe some fluid that she saw." No mention of the third possible baby. I won't be scheduled for another ultrasound for about 3 more weeks and I'm kind of going crazy. If she doesn't know if its a cyst or some fluid, how does she know its not another baby? And usually if an ultrasound tech thinks she sees more than one baby they bring someone in for a second opinion, mine never did that. Also, even though I have only gained a few pounds, I already feel way more pregnant than 6 weeks. My back is killing me already, it feels like its trying to support a 6 month belly. I'm already breathing really heavily. All I want to do is eat and sleep ALL THE TIME. I feel like this is so different than my first two pregnancies (both singletons, also conceived on Clomid). Almost from the moment of conception I've felt sure that there is more than one in there, and all I wanted to know at that first ultrasound was that there was only one! Now I am just so confused! Anyone have any similar experience or advice? Was anyone told they had a cyst and later found out it was twins? Any thoughts would be helpful right now!


----------



## chetnaz

Sorry hun, no advice but wanted to wish you luck. keep us posted x


----------



## vineyard

At my 7 week ultrasound they found the twins. There was also another "sac". Well, it looked like a sac. Turned out to be an accumulation of blood. So, it is possible for other things to look like a sac......


----------



## MamaOfMany

I'm a bit of a lurker...it's odd that the doc never even mentioned the second baby...if I'm reading your post right? I'd probably call a few good friends and get a good referral of another ob and just take a look at what they say. When you are 'dying to know' a couple weeks feels pretty long :)


----------



## jkrtb

Thanks for the replies! I was hoping someone might have had a similar story... 

I know I'll just have to wait for my next ultrasound, but I thought it was strange that the ultrasound tech was pretty sure it was multiples and the dr didn't say anything like that. After I asked her about it, she did say that because of the clomid there was still that chance that another one might show up on a later ultrasound. We'll just have to wait and see I guess!


----------



## Laura2919

At 6 weeks I had just one baby and at 8 weeks I had two! Its possible.. If your unsure could you not book a private dating scan at a place near you.. Good luck


----------



## Bumber

We were also on Clomid (100 mg) and found out there were two babies at 5 and 5. We then went back and had viability confirmed at 7 and 4. I also had the cyst but thats a cyst that supports the pregnacy for the first tri and then goes. So that is a positive sign. 

I would book another scan somewhere for just over 7 weeks and get things checked again. At least then you will know for sure.

Let me know how you get on x


----------



## Jessa

I'm 21w2d with triplets. At our 6 week scan we saw two sacs. At our 7 week scan we saw two heartbeats and our doctor said he couldn't "rule out triplets". We were sent for a more detailed scan at 9 weeks and found the third baby hiding in there. It's possible that not everything show up really early on. Keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## chris_ds

Its also possible that they didn't mention anythgn to you as yet as 1 in 7 or 8 woman experience a vanishing twin. 

A friend of mine went for her 8w scan (first scan) the dr did see another sac, but did not mention just yet and at 12w he confirmed twins, both measuring about a week apart.

My cousin and another friend had experienced vanishing twin syndrome.

Good luck for the wait!


----------



## jkrtb

Thanks again for more replies! A few of you mentioned booking a private scan, but I can't seem to find anywhere in MN to do that. The only ones I've found do the 3d and 4d scans and they don't do those until 20 weeks or something like that. I know my doctor will book one for me around my 9th or 10th week, she says we'll be able to see best if we wait that long. (and my insurance will pay for it)

Patience is a virtue right?


----------



## vineyard

jkrtb said:


> Thanks again for more replies! A few of you mentioned booking a private scan, but I can't seem to find anywhere in MN to do that. The only ones I've found do the 3d and 4d scans and they don't do those until 20 weeks or something like that. I know my doctor will book one for me around my 9th or 10th week, she says we'll be able to see best if we wait that long. (and my insurance will pay for it)
> 
> Patience is a virtue right?

It's the ladies in UK that talk of private scan as their insurance is different than ours. For the US you would just tell your OB you want a scan. Insurance may or may not pay--depends on how your doctor codes it. But, you have every right to just tell your doctor you want to pay for a scan.


----------



## jkrtb

Thanks Vineyard, I guess I didn't know I could just request one! I'll have to look into how much they cost...


----------



## Luzelle

Oof, I can't imagine waiting so long to find out. I had to wait until 10wks for my first scan, and even though there was just the one baby and he was fine, I will never want to wait that long again, since I knew I was pregnant for 6 weeks already before that scan. It stressed me out a lot to have to wait so long to see if everything is okay.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Laura2919

vineyard said:


> jkrtb said:
> 
> 
> Thanks again for more replies! A few of you mentioned booking a private scan, but I can't seem to find anywhere in MN to do that. The only ones I've found do the 3d and 4d scans and they don't do those until 20 weeks or something like that. I know my doctor will book one for me around my 9th or 10th week, she says we'll be able to see best if we wait that long. (and my insurance will pay for it)
> 
> Patience is a virtue right?
> 
> It's the ladies in UK that talk of private scan as their insurance is different than ours. For the US you would just tell your OB you want a scan. Insurance may or may not pay--depends on how your doctor codes it. But, you have every right to just tell your doctor you want to pay for a scan.Click to expand...

Yeah I am in UK sorry, We get NHS (free healthcare) here so we dont pay for scans from our hospital but we do have to pay for a private scan.


----------



## emmad339

I found out I was having twins at 6 weeks. The sonographer never called anyone in for a second opinion/confirmation though. However, both sacs were pretty clear so she was pretty definate

This is my scan picture @ 6weeks



Good luck though, whatever the outcome :flower: xx


----------



## jkrtb

Well, now it looks like we're waiting EVEN LONGER for the next ultrasound. When I went in for the last appt the dr said to come back in 3 weeks and then we'd schedule another ultrasound after that appt. I called yesterday to set up this new appt, which would be for next week, and my doctor is on vacation for 2 weeks! So now I can't get in to see her until August 9 and I'm sure we won't get an ultrasound appt until my 11th or 12th week! That's 6-7 weeks of waiting since the first ultrasound! I just want to know already! Grrr...


----------



## Laura2919

Oh thats terrible. Is that the only person who you can see?? I am not too sure how it works for you to be honest.


----------



## jkrtb

Well, I actually had some terrible cramping over the weekend and some spotting this morning. My dr is on vacation, so I went to see an actual ob today. He took one look at my symptoms on my chart and didn't even come in the exam room, he said let's go straight to ultrasound! As soon as he put it on my belly (which is huge now by the way) he says, "Here's your baby, and... here's your other baby" like he expected it all along! Now I don't feel so crazy! Both have great heartbeats and are perfect size! Thanks for all your support by the way, this is an awesome site!


----------



## Jessa

Yay! Congrats on the twins! :yipee:

Sorry to hear about the spotting. Did they give you any indication of why it might be happening? Has it stopped?


----------



## jkrtb

Jessa said:


> Yay! Congrats on the twins! :yipee:
> 
> Sorry to hear about the spotting. Did they give you any indication of why it might be happening? Has it stopped?

Thanks! 

It's very light spotting, he says some spotting is much more common in multiple pregnancies. He says unless it's a lot of blood or bright red not to worry. 

:thumbup:


----------



## vineyard

Congrats!


----------



## Laura2919

Congrats on the twins.. Such an amazing gift.. 
I remember all the cramping.. Hope the rest of the pregnancy passes with ease


----------



## daisy74

Congrats on your bfp and so happy for you that your having twins I have ALWAYS wanted twins who knows maybe,,,,, (((hugs)))


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Congrats and welcome to the club.


----------



## chetnaz

Congrats, thats great news! x


----------



## Mskay

I am going through the same thing!!! I am having two but for every ultrasound their has been a third spot, the same size as the egg at the top. Now at 10 weeks the ultrasound still shows a faided third spot. But the funny part is that the sacs are in different positions!? go figure...hmmmm


----------



## Anna1982

Laura2919 said:


> At 6 weeks I had just one baby and at 8 weeks I had two! Its possible.. If your unsure could you not book a private dating scan at a place near you.. Good luck

same here, but my first scan was 5 weeks lol one baby 8 weeks two


----------



## Laura2919

Anna1982 said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> At 6 weeks I had just one baby and at 8 weeks I had two! Its possible.. If your unsure could you not book a private dating scan at a place near you.. Good luck
> 
> same here, but my first scan was 5 weeks lol one baby 8 weeks twoClick to expand...

I went to see the midwife just before I went to be scanned for my 8 week scan and she said have you prepared yourself for multiples incase that empty sac turns out to be anything, I just looked at her and went 'Im not that lucky' lol


----------

